# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت >  طرز راه اندازی سرور اختصاصی برای هاست در منزل

## m0rteza

با سلام
برای اینکه یک سایت بر روی یک سرور درمنزل خودمان باشد و بتوان از محیط اینترنت به آن دسترسی داشت چه امکاناتی و با چه هزینه هایی وجود خواهد داشت
ممنون

----------


## arta.nasiri

سلام

اینترنت پر سرعت، آی پی استاتیک، IIS ( اگه از ویندوز استفاده میکنید ) و نرم افزار ها و پلتفرم های مورد نیاز برای اجرای سایت مثلا .net

بیشتر هزینه ها برمیگرده به نوع اینترنت پرسرعت شما و پهنای باند اون. ولی در کنارش باید یک سیستم قوی هم وجود داشته باشه تا به درخواست های کاربران بتونه جواب بده.

----------


## m_u3fi

میشه بیشتر توضیح بدید
IP استاتیک چی هست ؟
سرعت ایتنرنت چقدر باشه؟ 
پهنای باند چقدر باشه و اونو چطوری میشه چک کرد؟
حداقل امکانات سیستم چی باشه؟
با تشکر از دوستانی که وقت میگذارند

----------


## Mask

توضیحات کلیه سوالات و اصطلاحات ذکر شده ، رو میتونی در گوگل پیدا کنی.

----------


## soheilbehro

سلام
من این کارو (تقریبا یه سال پیش) انجام دادم
کلی هم در موردش بحث کردم 
می تونی در لینک زیر کامل بخونی
http://www.webhostingtalk.ir/f6/23569/

----------


## EhsanAvr

دوست عزیز شما میخواهید با چه سرعتی سرور شخصی راه اندازی کنید؟ یعنی سرعت اینترنت شما به یک گیگابیت در ثانیه میرسه؟ 
بالاترین سرعتی که من در ایران باهاش کار کردم صد مگابیت بود که اونم مال دانشگاه بود و به صورت شخصی تو ایران چنین سرعتی محاله ولی برای سرور این سرعت هم کمه
به هر حال فکرشم نکن که بخوای چنین کاری بکنی...

----------


## prpe26

من ویندوز سون دارم.

روی ویندوز سون چطور میشه سرور ساخت؟

----------


## hghyami

> دوست عزیز شما میخواهید با چه سرعتی سرور شخصی راه اندازی کنید؟ یعنی سرعت اینترنت شما به یک گیگابیت در ثانیه میرسه؟ 
> بالاترین سرعتی که من در ایران باهاش کار کردم صد مگابیت بود که اونم مال دانشگاه بود و به صورت شخصی تو ایران چنین سرعتی محاله ولی برای سرور این سرعت هم کمه
> به هر حال فکرشم نکن که بخوای چنین کاری بکنی...


دوست عزیز این رو که شما داری میگی‌ رو چه حساب میگی‌؟ ... ۱gb  نیاز برای hosting هست ؟؟؟ شما با ۱۰mgb هم میتونی‌ بسته به مقدار ترافیک  داره که چند تا user دارم از سایت دیدن میکنند و غیره...

----------


## sh_1366

دوست من آقای heilbehroمن تمام تایپک تون رو توی آدرسی که دادین خوندم ولی آخرش نفهمیدم چطور باید این کار بکنم من تمام پیش نیاز ها رو آماده کردم ولی موفق به این کار نمیشم اینترنت یک مگ دارم سرور پر قدرت دارم که الان مدتهاست خاموش نشده مودم ست کردم ای پی استاتیک دارم دومین دارم ولی موفق به این کار نمیشم اگه لطفکنین و نحوه راه اندازیش به صورت یک فایل بذارین داخل سایت ممنون میشم؟ :تشویق:

----------

